
Full-Size Lego Bugatti Chiron Powered with Power Functions S Motors - ac4tw
http://legoexternal.23video.com/video/35403689/first-ever-life-size-and-drivable-lego-technic
======
ac4tw
While I love software, I was a LEGO head first. Seeing this today just shows
what an awesome era we live in. Here's the URL where I found the video--it has
more details on the car:

[https://www.lego.com/en-us/aboutus/news-
room/2018/august/tec...](https://www.lego.com/en-us/aboutus/news-
room/2018/august/technic-bugatti-chiron-build-for-real/)

From the article: "The model is the first large scale movable construction
developed using over 1,000,000 LEGO Technic elements and powered exclusively
using motors from the LEGO Power Function platform. Packed with 2,304 motors
and 4,032 LEGO Technic gear wheels, the engine of this 1.5 tonnes car is
generating 5.3 horse power and an estimated torque of 92 Nm."

~~~
mtmail
And 130 comments on hackernews
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17875409)

~~~
ac4tw
My bad--I got so excited when I saw this, my brain forgot to check if it
already made it here first. I also learned that the delete submission feature
is not a thing. (Clearly I should spend more time on HN).

